# Peak Design Slide vs BlackRapid Thoughts



## nerwin (Jan 18, 2017)

I own both PD Slide and BlackRapid straps I just want to share some experiences I had with using both straps.

For years I've used the orginal BR RS-7, mine still says Patent Pending haha but I have officially retired that strap since it was worn out, but it has never failed me. I have a newer one, a slimmer version which I do not like but still comfortable and functions the same, just better quality connectors.

But I wanted to try something different and did some research and bought the Peak Design Slide because I really liked the idea. It's a really versatile strap because you could use it 3 different ways, a sling, neck and shoulder strap. I also like how it comes with a arca-swiss compatible quick replace plate where you can connect the little anchors to, it made it a breeze to put on a tripod and remove the strap to prevent camera shake when doing long exposures. I also really liked fact that it was connected to a strap lug and the tripod plate and not JUST the tripod socket, all these felt really secure connections and I was quite confident in it. Another thing I liked when its connected in the way I mentioned above (strap lug and tripod socket) the camera sat stable at the side and not flopping around like the BlackRapid straps.

Now what I don't like about the Peak Design Slide is that its a little big, looks a seatbelt and the ends where you slide and lock the anchors to are kind of bulky and I find them often to be in the way and I have fumble a little bit to access the buttons on the left side of the camera. It's not a super big deal, just something I found to be annoying.

Also when you remove the strap, you have a bunch of little anchor things hanging off from your camera, making noise and getting caught in things (yes, I have had them get caught in things).

The biggest issue I have with the Slide is that it useless if you are wearing a backpack, messenger bag or whatever, it does not slide well because it gets hung up on your bag's strap.

So after using the Slide since last summer I decided to remove it from my camera and start using the BlackRapid strap again to see what I was missing and I started to remember why I liked BR straps.

For one thing, there are no silly anchors hanging off from the camera so when I remove the BlackRapid strap along with the Fastenr, there is nothing attached to the camera making noise or getting caught in things. I can shoot strap free without being annoyed by them.

The second thing is I feel less restricted when shooting, I can shoot vertical without the strap being in the way or interfering when adjusting settings, almost as if I am using no strap.

The third and most important thing is that I can wear a backpack or a messenger bag and have them not interfere with the use of the BR strap.

With that being said, I think I am going back to using the BlackRapid straps because they just make more sense to me. Yeah, I'll have to deal with the camera flopping around again but honestly, when I have my camera it's in my hands 90% of the time anyways. It's not a huge deal I made it out to be.

I know some are worried that having your expensive camera connected only to the tripod socket could come loose and end up breaking your camera. But I've used BR straps for years and I never had one come loose. They have always remained tight and secure. Of course, it helps if you periodically check to make sure it's tight. I'm also not sure what some of these people are doing with their cameras that causes these incidents.

I really like Peak Design and I think they make great products but sometimes one thing is just not for everyone and when it comes to camera straps, I think you have to find something you'll be comfortable with.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 18, 2017)

I keep the BR on the body with the grip and the OpTech on the other body. The BR is really nice for a long day with the camera. When I go with both bodies I have a small unpadded sling bag where I put the body with the OpTech strap so that it does not get hung up in the BR strap. 

Never had a problem yet with the BR. If I am jumping across rocks or climbing I go with the small body and it is in the pack so I usually don't have a problem with the camera swinging around. 

With the OpTech I often unclip the padded section and connect the two short sections when using the camera on the tripod or if it is raining and I want to keep the padded section of the strap dry (that part hangs out of the rain sleeve if I leave it on and its like a sponge). 

Of course, I was happy with my psychedelic strap on my SLR in the 70's so anything better than that is just gravy.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think I'll have a second DSLR any time soon, one is enough for what I do. 

It's just a shame, I really wanted to like the Peak Design Slide. It's not a lie, it is a really comfortable strap. But that's all it really is. I really don't like Peak Design ever thought about using the Slide when wearing a backpack or messenger bag. It just don't work. 

The BR straps are logical. 

Do you have a picture of your psychedelic strap? I wanna see it!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 18, 2017)

@nerwin you did a very good job of reviewing these two straps as they relate to your situation. Our roads are very similar in that we both started with BR and then got one of the PD slides. I got my PD slide in Oct/Nov and have been using it exclusively since.

You are right about the PD being like a seat belt because it's made of the same "material". I can see how you would have issues with the slide when wearing a backpack. The only times I've used the PD when wearing a backpack is when I have carried it using it just as a shoulder strap.

The biggest thing that I like about the slide is as you mentioned, when carried "messenger" style using the tripod mount and one of the strap anchors. It just doesn't move or flop around.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2017)

You can use the peak design with a messenger bag easily enough, not so much with a backpack.  But then again I couldn't really use the BR that will with a backpack either, just wasn't that comfortable.

With a messenger bag it's easy, I throw the bags strap over my right shoulder first, and have the bag to my left.  Then I put the peak design over the right shoulder, and carry the camera on the right.

I don't usually detach the strap, I just put it in the bag strap and all, so having the loops still on really wasn't a problem for me.  If BR could come up with a way to keep the camera from swinging around like crazy I'd probably switch back too - but for me I'd rather put up with the Peak Design's oddities to keep the camera stable when I walk.

I wind up being a lot more comfortable and a lot less fatigued that way.  If I need too I can combine it with a messenger bag, or a belt, or my vest so I got a ton of different options for carrying stuff besides the camera that don't interfere with operation.  I've noticed my best results are to have the one side of the strap attached to the left camera lug, the other to the tripod plate.  I don't have any issues using the camera that way, the strap stays out of the way nicely.

But in the end straps are like most anything camera related, you've got to find something that works for you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2017)

Good review. I looked at the slide and couldn't settle on it because of the big clips. I ended up getting the BR dual strap for two cameras, so far I like it but I look a little silly in it.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 18, 2017)

I really am torn between these two straps, I really like both of them and wish I could combine the best of each into one but sometimes you just have to make a compromise. 

I often shoot without a strap, call me dangerous but I honestly feel comfortable when shooting but it really depends on the situation, if I'm going to be using my camera for hours at a time like if I was at an event or even just on a walk, I'd use a strap. But say if I was just shooting something around my home or doing a photoshoot....I don't use a strap. Now...if I had lighting that I needed to adjust then a strap would be needed. You know things like that. 

Both straps would serve the same purpose. However, one thing I forget to mention is that I never had a BR strap slide up against my neck like the Slide does. 

I might just have to listen to my gut on this one.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 18, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Good review. I looked at the slide and couldn't settle on it because of the big clips. I ended up getting the BR dual strap for two cameras, so far I like it but I look a little silly in it.



So I'm not the only one who thinks the the clips are big? Wow. Haha


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 18, 2017)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Good review. I looked at the slide and couldn't settle on it because of the big clips. I ended up getting the BR dual strap for two cameras, so far I like it but I look a little silly in it.
> ...


Oh ya, the are monsters... Lol.  But for me at least it's worth it.  I can't stand the camera swing I get out of black rapid or optech

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin (Jan 18, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I completely agree with you.  But like I said, my camera is usually in my hands anyways. That little bit of time its by my side is minor inconvenience.


----------



## weepete (Jan 18, 2017)

I've not looked back since i got a BR strap (I used to just use a hand strap but the BR has replaced it). I don't attach it to the tripod mount though, rather I've created a loop with some 550 parachord and a couple of surgeons knots which attaches to the carrying point on the camera for my own piece of mind and it allows me to keep my tripod QR plate attached to the bottom of the camera. The camera does bounce about a little still but I usually have one hand on it and I suppose a caribiner attached to a belt loop could solve that issue.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 19, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I really am torn between these two straps, I really like both of them and wish I could combine the best of each into one but sometimes you just have to make a compromise.



I hear you there.  I much prefer the black rapids sling design, but I wonder if maybe that's what makes the camera so prone to swing when it hangs at your side since I had similar problems with the Optech.


----------

